# ** Safi **



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friend 

I was on a visit to one of the best Egyptian Pigeon breeders 
he has high quality Safi pigeons so we use the chance and got some nice pics 

 



Hope you like it

Regards


----------



## Naveed (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi ,how much is the pirce of of this pigeon and how I can get this at Pakistan


----------

